# Gorilla Glue Moss on Driftwood?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Use super glue with cyanoacrylate instead. I have never used Gorilla Glue for plants.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Most glues leach toxins or wash away in time, not sure which ones are aquarium safe, but there are a few of them.

Ever consider epoxy?


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

I use cyanocrylate (LockTite) No issues so far and the Anubias and Java fern are fine. For moss you have to bunch it up, or it will look ugly...


----------



## SovXietday (Nov 1, 2011)

Gorilla Glue foams up and looks like crap. Just use standard loctite superglue.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Cyanoacrylate is safe and inert right? I keep hearing about it supposedly leeching things into the tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

cprash said:


> Cyanoacrylate is safe and inert right? I keep hearing about it supposedly leeching things into the tank.


Cyanoacrylate is safe. A lot of saltwater aquarium enthusiasts use it to glue their frags.

I've used CA to glue Anubias, Moss and Ferns to driftwood and rocks with no problem to my livestock.

If you can, try to get the gel type rather than the liquid type, as the extra viscosity makes it easier to work with.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What about Krazy glue?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

KrazyGlue (the one with that construction guy on it?) definitely is not aquarium safe, tried it once years ago in a small tank and it killed all my ghost shrimp.

Prolly cause I was a noob and didn't let it completely dry. As long as it has Cyanoacrylate and doesn't leach anything it would work fine.

Anyways since then I'm switched to tying things down with very fine fishing line. LokTite would be my second choice.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

SovXietday said:


> Gorilla Glue foams up and looks like crap. Just use standard loctite superglue.


+1 

Hes exactly right, that glue foams and wont work well. Certainly not as well as superglue.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What about Krazy glue?


I used Krazy Glue. Just make sure it says it contains Cyanoacrylate.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

When using glue. Do you glue the plants down then put in the tank or do you let the glue cure for a little then drop in the tank. I would like to try this but not sre what the process is.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It is easier to pull the wood out of the tank, put a dab of glue on the plant, place the plant and hold for the count of 20 or so then move on but you can put glue on the plant, put on wood in the tank and hold for a count of 20 as well. Since water cures the glue you have more working time if you glue and place out of water. My 100 gallon tank journal has some photos of my first attempt at gluing Anubias to wood. It went very well and nearly all the bits survived.

I use a lot of glue, maybe the size of half a pea so there is a better chance I have put glue where the plant is contacting the wood. Drives DH nuts that I use a whole $ store 2 glue tube pack every time I glue plants down. If not used they go dry fast anyway, might as well use it up I say. 

If you aren't happy and move the plant there will be a white glue spot on the wood. That is easily removed by scraping the wood clean.


----------

